# Handlebar fit?



## BLUEMEANIE (Mar 16, 2009)

To preface; this is my first road bike where fit matters to some extent and I'd like to get it as close to correct as I can. I'm about 5' 11'', 165-170lbs. I fit a 42cm bar width and I'm pretty averagely proportioned torso vs leg length with a 32" inseam.

1. Is it going to be a huge jump if I've been using a bar with a reach of about 110 and a drop of about 150 and I move to a bar with a reach of 65 and a drop of 135? My current bar is a tad large by maybe +10mm reach and I do feel a bit unstable in the drops, tho I tend not ride in them very often so it might just be that I'm not use to it.

2. There's another bar I'm looking at that is closer in size at 90 reach x 145 drop but the weight is at 325g and the Ritchey Pro I'm using now is about 260g. Is that going to be a noticeable increase in weight?


thanks.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

1. It's a good jump, but the only way to know if you like it or not is to actually do it. Personally, I like compact bars, even though I've got stupidly long arms. 

2. Not unless you're specifically trying to built an insanely light bike. So unless you hang out in the weight weenies forum, No.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up weighing a few things around the house on a postage scale and the additional weight is less than that of my cell phone. Just had to put it into perspective. 

I went for a 25mi ride last night and focused on hand position and exactly what I was looking for as far as comfort. I think the reach needs to come back a touch (1-1.5cm) and the drop needs to come up a bit more (2-3cm) ... thats just guessing tho.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

BLUEMEANIE said:


> Thanks for the reply. I ended up weighing a few things around the house on a postage scale and the additional weight is less than that of my cell phone. Just had to put it into perspective.
> 
> I went for a 25mi ride last night and focused on hand position and exactly what I was looking for as far as comfort. I think the reach needs to come back a touch (1-1.5cm) and the drop needs to come up a bit more (2-3cm) ... thats just guessing tho.


There's only one way to find out!

And, fwiw, save the old setup. You tend to stretch out as you ride more, and you may like the longer reach in 6-12mo.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Do not believe published numbers for handlebar reach and drop, some companies will measure differently numbers especially for reach. Some are measured center-center and some are measured from the back edge of the top to the front edge of the drop. It is sort of like handlebar width where Italian companies measure out-out while Ritchey and FSA measure center-center. The best way to compare handlebars is with a direct comparison.

If you need to shorten your reach and raise your bar position perhaps you should look at a stem that is 1 cm shorter with more rise. If you just want to move the drops up then look for a shallow-drop bar. The classic "Italian" curved drop is very shallow, Deda makes the Newton Shallow.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

+1 a stem change might be your better option. emphasis on "might"

bars are about as personal as saddles, so be emotionally prepared to swap several before you find the one you like. then buy a couple spares.


----------

